# EDC recommendations



## brooksie967 (Oct 21, 2021)

Looking for something with a normal profile ie no silly recurved or tanto tips etc. Preferably capable of Bushcrafty type stuff, whittling, making shavings for starting fires, splitting kindling. 

Would ideally like something in "designer" steel cause I'm a nerd that way and like sharpening 

I normally gravitate to fixed blades but I think I'm ready for a folder ... 

Ideas?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 21, 2021)

Stick to the fixed blades for those tasks. I wouldn't consider that EDC.


----------



## brooksie967 (Oct 21, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Stick to the fixed blades for those tasks. I wouldn't consider that EDC.


I don't always feel like carrying fixed but I see your point. I guess I want something that an opinel can handle but much nicer handle and locking mechanism and steel.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 22, 2021)

brooksie967 said:


> I don't always feel like carrying fixed but I see your point. I guess I want something that an opinel can handle but much nicer handle and locking mechanism and steel.



If you like Opinel, I'm going to take that as you like slicey blades and no one in the modern folder arena does that better than Spyderco.

But, if it's a nice looker you're after and if you're already okay with an Opinel, perhaps look to the offerings of Fontenille Pataud, Chambriard, Aubrac, etc.

Some of the Italian models from MKM, lionSTEEL, and Viper might be worth looking at too but they often have pretty thick blades.


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 22, 2021)

Personally I wouldn't use an Opinel for bushcrafty stuff; it's more of a food-knife... it's not that bombproof. For outdoorsy stuff I always just used a cheap Mora Companion; works like a charm. I'd also stick with fixed blade for that.
They come in stainless and carbon but honestly I've always stuck to stainless for outdoorsy use.
Looks very mundane though, but very good from a practical perspective. And at least you won't shed any tears when you lose it or manage to somehow ravage it.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 22, 2021)

To be clear, I wouldn't use any knife to split wood unless the situation was damn dire.

I took the mention of the Opinel to be applied to more casual EDC stuff.


----------



## Apocalypse (Oct 22, 2021)

I personally love my Carter neck knife. Maybe that's a consideration for you?


----------



## tcmx3 (Oct 22, 2021)

I've yet to find a better folder than the Sebenza. Ive had my large 21 for nearly a decade.


----------



## Matus (Oct 22, 2021)

Spyderco Paramilitary 2 in Cruwear and micarta scales just started to hit shops in US today (after being announced in early spring this year). That could be a good choice (among many others, of course). I have PM2 in k390 steel (it was a limited run) and it is a great knife. Cruwear should work very well with wood related cutting while being decently semi-stainless.

If you are up to a more 'cool' piece check out the re-run of the Spyderco Tuff (available only through DLT Trading). The blade is on the thick side, but the knife is extremely well made (some videos can be found on YT).

Another option could be some of the Seki models (Edela, Stretch, Endrura) in k390 steel - I think those knives are an excellent value given the steel and the price. And Seki does apparently a great job with the HT.

... yes, my pocket knife intersests are fairly Spydeco-centric ... just like their designs and the attitude of Sal and Eric. If you however want a knife specifically for whittling, then few Spydeco knives would qualify as you want a simple 'boring' handle that works well with multitude of grips and does not have too many hotspots - something the strongly figured handles of most Spyderco knives can't really offer. 

I must however admit, that a large Sebenza (CRK recently switched frm S35VN to S45VN and also notched up the HRC by about 2 points) would be a good choice - especially with the micarta inserst. I plan to get one eventuall once they will switch to the MagnaCut steel


----------



## deskjockey (Oct 23, 2021)

On the cheap practical side, the Opinel "Garden" knife carries in the pocket really well. To me, this means cutting up an apple for lunch, spreading peanut butter or cream cheese, simple cutting chores around the house or office, etc.

A small fixed blade like the Lionsteel M1or M4 can work really well too and its point tip makes piercing "adult-proof" packaging really easy. My M4 carries really well in my pocket.

For outdoors, there are any number of good 4" or 5" fixed blades in a belt sheath that will work well. Don't forget to add a classic slip-joint for mundane tasks to go with it.


----------



## tomsch (Oct 24, 2021)

I have three Sebenzas including a 21 Insingo that I've had for years. These days I'm beating on a Spyderco Para2 in Maxmet. It's not too easy to sharpen but since I have stones for my kitchen knives it's really not too much trouble.


----------



## Barmoley (Oct 24, 2021)

Agree with what Matus said, I have 2 para 2s cruwear and 10v and they are great. I had para 3, but decided that para 2 works better for me. Specifically for wood carving and if you can open it fine one handed, spyderco swayback works really well. It is very well made and wharncliffe blade works well for whittling and for many other tasks. The blade is hollow ground which makes it a good slicer and xhp steel performs well. My only issue with the knife was that openning it one handed was tough for me due to how I hold the knife, I was basically fighting myself. This happens to me with some frame locks. It is manageable, but wasn’t worth it to me.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 24, 2021)

Quiet carry in sexy vanax steel and titanium frame. Completely corrosion resistant.


----------



## deskjockey (Oct 24, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Quiet carry in sexy vanax steel and titanium frame. Completely corrosion resistant.



It looks a lot like a Sebenza to me.


----------



## Matus (Oct 24, 2021)

The Quite Carry Waypoint is a knife I had - a great knife indeed, but the rather thin hollow grind mind not be optimal for wood carving tasks.


----------



## Steampunk (Oct 24, 2021)

I've tried this (Using EDC knives for bushcraft/sloyd, and bushcraft/sloyd knives for EDC.), and we're really talking about two totally different knives, that do not cross paths well. EDC is EDC. Bushcraft/Sloyd is Bushcraft/Sloyd. Split them up. Don't ask one knife to do it all. It's going to suck. For the money, you can get two knives for less, that will perform better than one masquerading as some sort of hybrid. 

Frankly, a $30 Mora Classic #2 (Or even an $8 Mora 511.) cuts better, holds a better edge _for the task of bushcrafting_, sharpens easier, and gives you less blisters than trying to do the same with a super-steel folder at just about any price point. There are even better Puukko's, that are upgrades in mild ways over this mass-produced, cheap knife, but inherently there is something right with this concept for the sort of tasks you're thinking of.

For urban EDC tasks, you need a thin, flat-ground blade, in a relatively 'super' steel. Breaking down packaging, and cutting food is a totally different world than bushcrafting/sloyd. As mentioned above, Laguiole style knives are great for food tasks, and some come in steels as nice as RWL-34, and Damasteel. I wouldn't accept less than 14C28N, unless you're a really light user. Good Laguiole's are what Opinel's want to be when they grow up. Spyderco's Sakai knives are typically thin, and have good distal taper, so are at least as good cutters as the Laguiole's, and are available in some cool steels like HAP-40 and K390 if you've got diamond stones. The Spyderco's can handle packaging better than Laguiole's, due to offering higher carbide steels. The Taiwanese and US made Spyderco's tend to be more robust in both their locking mechanisms, and their grinds/stock thickness choices. They're better 'hard use' knives. The thinner grinds and distal taper of the Sakai's are definitely better for food.


----------



## tcmx3 (Oct 24, 2021)

Steampunk said:


> I've tried this (Using EDC knives for bushcraft/sloyd, and bushcraft/sloyd knives for EDC.), and we're really talking about two totally different knives, that do not cross paths well. EDC is EDC. Bushcraft/Sloyd is Bushcraft/Sloyd. Split them up. Don't ask one knife to do it all. It's going to suck. For the money, you can get two knives for less, that will perform better than one masquerading as some sort of hybrid.
> 
> Frankly, a $30 Mora Classic #2 (Or even an $8 Mora 511.) cuts better, holds a better edge _for the task of bushcrafting_, sharpens easier, and gives you less blisters than trying to do the same with a super-steel folder at just about any price point. There are even better Puukko's, that are upgrades in mild ways over this mass-produced, cheap knife, but inherently there is something right with this concept for the sort of tasks you're thinking of.
> 
> For urban EDC tasks, you need a thin, flat-ground blade, in a relatively 'super' steel. Breaking down packaging, and cutting food is a totally different world than bushcrafting/sloyd. As mentioned above, Laguiole style knives are great for food tasks, and some come in steels as nice as RWL-34, and Damasteel. I wouldn't accept less than 14C28N, unless you're a really light user. Good Laguiole's are what Opinel's want to be when they grow up. Spyderco's Sakai knives are typically thin, and have good distal taper, so are at least as good cutters as the Laguiole's, and are available in some cool steels like HAP-40 and K390 if you've got diamond stones. The Spyderco's can handle packaging better than Laguiole's, due to offering higher carbide steels. The Taiwanese and US made Spyderco's tend to be more robust in both their locking mechanisms, and their grinds/stock thickness choices. They're better 'hard use' knives. The thinner grinds and distal taper of the Sakai's are definitely better for food.



mostly agree but I actually think flat ground blades are just fine for edc. people go nuts for them but in practice Ive found hollow to work better for me personally.


----------



## Rangen (Oct 24, 2021)

It's possible that the Reeve (unpronounceable name beginning with U) that I ordered is the perfect bridge between EDC and bushcraft, but I won't have an opinion for at least a year, considering the lead time on the order.


----------



## Steampunk (Oct 24, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> mostly agree but I actually think flat ground blades are just fine for edc. people go nuts for them but in practice Ive found hollow to work better for me personally.



In theory, I understand the hollow grind for EDC (It doesn't get thick as quick when sharpened, and anything that creates an air-gap suffers less frictional resistance.), but I've not tried one tall/thin enough yet. The Sakai Spydies with a low hollow grind - just like Buck's - are thick in all the wrong places (They're thicker BTE, OOTB, than the flat ground ones.), so they have two big shoulders, and are hard to fix without a belt grinder with the right diameter idler wheels. The flat grinds can be convex thinned on stones, at least, and tend to perform better after. For me, it's about maintaining what I've got, with the tools I have.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 24, 2021)

Steampunk said:


> In theory, I understand the hollow grind for EDC (It doesn't get thick as quick when sharpened, and anything that creates an air-gap suffers less frictional resistance.), but I've not tried one tall/thin enough yet. The Sakai Spydies with a low hollow grind - just like Buck's - are thick in all the wrong places (They're thicker BTE, OOTB, than the flat ground ones.), so they have two big shoulders, and are hard to fix without a belt grinder with the right diameter idler wheels. The flat grinds can be convex thinned on stones, at least, and tend to perform better after. For me, it's about maintaining what I've got, with the tools I have.



Agreed.


----------



## Slim278 (Oct 25, 2021)

Look at Lion Steel roundhead or shuffler, they are in M390 with some nice handle material options. 
Great Eastern Cutlery make traditional style knives in 1095 that are very popular right now.


----------



## brooksie967 (Oct 25, 2021)

Lots of great opinions, experience and options. Thanks guys!


----------



## tgfencer (Oct 25, 2021)

SpydieChef is always popular. Not for bushcraft, but definitely a super slicey upgrade on an Opinel.


----------



## parbaked (Oct 25, 2021)

These guys are having a hard time breaking a Bugout…


----------



## Twotimehojo (Oct 26, 2021)

Another vote for spydiechef since this forums is about kitchen knives.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 26, 2021)

Matus said:


> The Quite Carry Waypoint is a knife I had - a great knife indeed, but the rather thin hollow grind mind not be optimal for wood carving tasks.


The Drift is better for whittling wood, the Waypoint for carving up a salami.


----------



## Barmoley (Oct 26, 2021)

I really like spydiechef design and blade profile. It worked much better for me than the pictures would indicate. I wish it came with a different steel though, there were special runs with m390 I believe. The regular lc200n seemed very soft in the 2 examples I had. Didn't seem to be good for wood whittling and such. I didn't try to optimize the edge, so a micro bevel or more obtuse edge would remedy this. It gets very sharp and sharpens very easily though. Also seemed very tough, just not hard enough. Spydiechef would be great with MagnaCut blade, to me it is the prime candidate for it.


----------



## tcmx3 (Oct 26, 2021)

Barmoley said:


> I really like spydiechef design and blade profile. It worked much better for me than the pictures would indicate. I wish it came with a different steel though, there were special runs with m390 I believe. The regular lc200n seemed very soft in the 2 examples I had. Didn't seem to be good for wood whittling and such. I didn't try to optimize the edge, so a micro bevel or more obtuse edge would remedy this. It gets very sharp and sharpens very easily though. Also seemed very tough, just not hard enough. Spydiechef would be great with MagnaCut blade, to me it is the prime candidate for it.



it's not super hard but it is damn near rustproof. like genuinely so.

I like the knife a lot but it definitely isnt a kitchen knife. opinels and the like are better for food IMO


----------



## Barmoley (Oct 26, 2021)

LC200N is very corrosion resistant and is rated for saltwater use. I am just not sure this particular feature of the steel is needed in spydiechef. I really like the knife's design for EDC and general folder use, but the steel seemed a mismatch for my uses of such knives. I've also had a gyuto in cronidur 30, which is basically LC200N under a different name. In that gyuto the steel performed very well, so I am not sure if my disappointment with it in spydiechef is due to the heat treat spyderco chose or just very different use I subject folders of spydiechef type to. I also agree that outside of the name I am not sure what is chef in spydiechef.


----------



## brooksie967 (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm really liking the Lionsteel options, specifically the titanium handled stuff. 

Anyone have other $500 or less options for a sexy titanium folder with nice steel?


----------



## Rangen (Oct 26, 2021)

brooksie967 said:


> I'm really liking the Lionsteel options, specifically the titanium handled stuff.
> 
> Anyone have other $500 or less options for a sexy titanium folder with nice steel?



A search for "Spyderco Titanium" will turn up some things that may be of interest. I have their "gentleman's knife" in CTS-XHP, and I love it.

If you pick the Pochi, though, I'm going to have to pretend I never spoke to you.


----------



## Taz575 (Oct 27, 2021)

I have a Bugout that is my EDC for both at work and home. When I am not working, I also carry a 3" Elmax fixed blade that is made from 3/32" stock and a carbon fiber handle as well as the Bugout. Its in a kydex sheath with a UtiliClip XL and I carry it around 4pm on my waist and rarely notice that it's there. 

I used it to baton some firewood this weekend; I was at a friend of my wifes get together and they tried to start a fire pit with wood in the 2-5" square dimension wood and some sticks they picked up in the woods...LOL. Cardboard was their kindling. They cut some of it with an ax, but it wasn't starting at all. I whipped out the knife, found some smaller pieces around 2-3" square and took another smaller piece and batoned 2 pieces down into smaller kindling and did some fire sticks and was able to get the fire going for them. I started at the corners and worked my way into the piece. Knife is a full flat grind with distal taper, so I wasn't wacking too hard on the tip when batonning, but it worked great! 

Another option would be to get a nice Puukko. They work really well for bushcraft stuff and with the hidden tang and wood or leather handles, can be extremely lightweight. The Mora are nice, but I prefer a nicer handle and higher end steel personally. Malanika makes some seriously awesome stuff!! It's not too expensive to get yourself a Lauri blank and some leather washers and make it yourself as a fun project, too!


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 27, 2021)

If you're looking for something to start fires with, just bring some tampons.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 27, 2021)

Taz575 said:


> I have a Bugout that is my EDC for both at work and home. When I am not working, I also carry a 3" Elmax fixed blade that is made from 3/32" stock and a carbon fiber handle as well as the Bugout. Its in a kydex sheath with a UtiliClip XL and I carry it around 4pm on my waist and rarely notice that it's there.
> 
> I used it to baton some firewood this weekend; I was at a friend of my wifes get together and they tried to start a fire pit with wood in the 2-5" square dimension wood and some sticks they picked up in the woods...LOL. Cardboard was their kindling. They cut some of it with an ax, but it wasn't starting at all. I whipped out the knife, found some smaller pieces around 2-3" square and took another smaller piece and batoned 2 pieces down into smaller kindling and did some fire sticks and was able to get the fire going for them. I started at the corners and worked my way into the piece. Knife is a full flat grind with distal taper, so I wasn't wacking too hard on the tip when batonning, but it worked great!
> 
> Another option would be to get a nice Puukko. They work really well for bushcraft stuff and with the hidden tang and wood or leather handles, can be extremely lightweight. The Mora are nice, but I prefer a nicer handle and higher end steel personally. Malanika makes some seriously awesome stuff!! It's not too expensive to get yourself a Lauri blank and some leather washers and make it yourself as a fun project, too!



No offense but you had an ax available but you batoned with your knife instead? If you choke up under the ax head you can make some pretty fine kindling.


----------



## Taz575 (Oct 27, 2021)

It was a horrible ax, no edge on it (blunt and rusted) and the head was lose. I tried to choke up, and it wouldn't bite into the wood at all. I put some bigger pieces of wood under it to try to get it to bite into the wood more with a firmer base under it and it still didn't bite in. Wood was a bit wet still, too, which made it more difficult. I got my Browning Shock and Awe Tomahawk (tacticool piece) from my truck and it worked better than the ax did which tells you how bad the axe was! Sad to say, my little blade worked better than the Ax or Browning tomahawk. I need to put a better hatchet in my truck and get rid of the tacticool piece! I want to get a Silky Accel Pro 240mm (I have one and love it), good hatchet and a larger camp knife into each of my vehicles, along with a basic fire starter kit.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 27, 2021)

Taz575 said:


> It was a horrible ax, no edge on it (blunt and rusted) and the head was lose. I tried to choke up, and it wouldn't bite into the wood at all. I put some bigger pieces of wood under it to try to get it to bite into the wood more with a firmer base under it and it still didn't bite in. Wood was a bit wet still, too, which made it more difficult. I got my Browning Shock and Awe Tomahawk (tacticool piece) from my truck and it worked better than the ax did which tells you how bad the axe was! Sad to say, my little blade worked better than the Ax or Browning tomahawk. I need to put a better hatchet in my truck and get rid of the tacticool piece! I want to get a Silky Accel Pro 240mm (I have one and love it), good hatchet and a larger camp knife into each of my vehicles, along with a basic fire starter kit.



Ok, understood now.


----------



## Taz575 (Oct 27, 2021)

It was a s*&t show! I have a 7" 80CRV2 blade, 3/16" thick that I made for heavier wood duties to pair with my smaller EDC blade, but didn't have it in my wifes vehicle that we took with us. No ferro rod on me, either, so we had to use some of the smoldering cardboard from their fire starting attempt (cardboard, gasoline, big chunks of wet wood...how did it not work?!?!!?!?!?!) to light my feather sticks, and then built a teepee with kindling, then some of the smaller sticks, then the smaller stuff and got a nice fire built up. They just had everything lying flat in the pit, no air flow to it either.


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 27, 2021)

Hence...tampons. They come pre-compressed, packaged individually in a waterproof wrapper, and even just a single one tends to provide enough cotton kindling to get almost anything started. 
It may have sounded as a joke, but it really wasn't; they're one of the best compact and portable firestarters... 
Although admittedly we'd usually just cheat and take some fuel from our MSR fuel bottles.


----------



## Taz575 (Oct 27, 2021)

Yeah, tampons would work well! Makeup pads or cotton balls with some vaseline, fatwood shavings, magnesium shavings, etc, even ranger bands and gorilla tape work as tinder! I made up some char cloth a few years back, now I gotta remember where I put it! Even using a 90 degree sharp spine can make some nice wood fluffy shavings, too. My opinel spine was great for this!

I talked to a buddy of mine this past Sunday; he has the newer bugout with aluminum scales and M390 blade; he told me he batons with his folders. No thanks! I did like the more solid feel of the aluminum handles over the factory handles though. I have been eyeing some LionSteel M390 blades, but gotta save my pennies so I can buy the house I am renting currently!


----------



## coxhaus (Oct 27, 2021)

I think Bob Terzuola makes the best EDC knives especially if your life depends on it.

Spyderco has a license to copy some of his knives. 

Next, I would consider the classic buck knife that has been made for lots of years. It comes in all different kinds of steel. If you damage the blade Buck will replace the blade for not much money.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 27, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> I think Bob Terzuola makes the best EDC knives especially if your life depends on it.
> 
> Spyderco has a license to copy some of his knives.
> 
> Next, I would consider the classic buck knife that has been made for lots of years. It comes in all different kinds of steel. If you damage the blade Buck will replace the blade for not much money.



Spyderco does not have a license to copy his knives. They are collaborative efforts between Terzoula and Spyderco. Just like Spyderco has and continues to engage in with numerous designers.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 27, 2021)

The number one issue for using a folder for hard-use tasks is the handle. Folders almost universally have to be designed with carrying comfort as a strong influence. This means the handles are nearly always slim and often angular and this results in hot spots.

I absolutely love the feeling of the Spyderco Manix 2 in my hand. It really feels fantastic with or without the finger choil. I can do a lot of work with one but when I start having to really grip down hard and use force, it will start to hurt and fatigue my hand rather quickly. And that is one of the most comfortable folder handles I've used. It's just the nature of them. Many people find this to be true of their folders once they have to start gripping real tight.


----------



## Rangen (Oct 27, 2021)

I have to confess that I have a fair number of Spydercos. It's mostly driven by a desire to try out a lot of different steels. I have one in my pocket every day, and there's not one I don't like a lot. I find them very comfortable and functional, from the Dragonfly up to the Police 4.


----------



## applepieforbreakfast (Oct 27, 2021)

Spyderco's Gayle Bradley folder might be one to consider.

M4 steel, several features are designed from a "hard-use" working perspective.

This video is about the GB1, but some of the features being discussed live on in the GB2.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 27, 2021)

Rangen said:


> I have to confess that I have a fair number of Spydercos. It's mostly driven by a desire to try out a lot of different steels. I have one in my pocket every day, and there's not one I don't like a lot. I find them very comfortable and functional, from the Dragonfly up to the Police 4.




I have and have had a bunch of Spyderco's. Far and away my favorite folder brand. I'm usually carrying a Dragonfly or Chaparral every day bit once in a while I'll mix in one of my more gentlemanly options. But for many years, a Spyderco in some form or another has been my primary knife and that includes when I actually worked for a living.


----------



## coxhaus (Oct 27, 2021)

I carry a Buck or a Bob Terzuola Spyderco. If I go hunting, I also carry a stick knife and something to sharpen them. More than likely it is an old Gerber steel that I bought in high school. I have a small Buck Arkansas stone set I bought in high school that I use sometimes depending on the hunt.

I have a nice Benchmade folder which I like but I never seem to carry it.


----------



## Rangen (Oct 27, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I have and have had a bunch of Spyderco's. Far and away my favorite folder brand. I'm usually carrying a Dragonfly or Chaparral every day bit once in a while I'll mix in one of my more gentlemanly options. But for many years, a Spyderco in some form or another has been my primary knife and that includes when I actually worked for a living.



Nice! But I thought that the Chaparral _was_ the gentlemanly option.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 27, 2021)

Rangen said:


> Nice! But I thought that the Chaparral _was_ the gentlemanly option.
> 
> View attachment 149026



Well, in the Spyderco world yes.

But I was meaning a little more...


----------



## tcmx3 (Nov 2, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Well, in the Spyderco world yes.
> 
> But I was meaning a little more...



unfortunately much of the traditional market is on fire pricewise, just like kitchen knives.

I do, however, highly recommend a lionsteel slipjoint. I like my little bestman better than any case or GEC Ive ever owned by far. I have this model:

carry it when the sebenza is too large/inconvenient


----------



## Matus (Nov 2, 2021)

Yes, there are some really classy (I mean suit-compatible) knives out there and for the most part they really are not cheap, but part of the reason is, that this is a rather niche category so the sales volume is low. I just made an impulse order of Bexar from the Tactile Knife Company - a little, thin, lightweight Titanium slipjoint. I should arrive in a few days - I will keep this thread posted


----------



## Apocalypse (Nov 2, 2021)

I have a Cobble Blade Agent I got because it's cool, if you wanted something cheaper and fun that still has a pretty tough blade I would be willing to sell.


----------

